# freezer life of chicken stock



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok, dumb question: How long will chicken stock keep in the freezer? I try to make a large amount and freeze various sizes--1 cup, 2 cups, and 3 cups--in different containers, but my containers usually have some space near the top. I "burp" them, but there's still air in there I'm sure.
How long before the taste suffers (too much) or the brew becomes toxic?  

I've googled and searched this site as well, but haven't come across time limits.

Thanks!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Phoebe,

You can let your stock set up in the fridge and then ladle it into zip lock bags and freeze them flat. Or you can set it up in the fridge and then put a piece of saran right ontop of your chilled stock then cover and freeze.

I try not to go more than a month or so (although you can go a bit longer)but I find the flavor starts to suffer from freezer crystals


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Probably the most pertinent question is: How cold is your freezer?

A standard kitchen freezer section of a refrigerator isn't all that cold. A few weeks is about my limit for this kind of freezing. 

If you have a dedicated deep freeze around 0 F and are purging the air, I think two months is OK. Fresher is still better.

I've read, but couldn't locate my source, that homemade concentrated stock essences can freeze longer. Hope I can find my source, I thought it was Helen Witty, but I can't find it in her books...

Phil


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Found it, but it was a reference to mushroom essence. That, she stores in the deep freeze for up to a year. I wouldn't do that with meat stock essences as they have some fat to oxidize and go rancid, even at those temps.

Phil


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

My 2 cents . Freezer shelf life depends on the temp . Most people think that 20 or even 10 degrees is ok . NOT . You must go below zero and rotate often . I know Im a fanatic on food safety and quality . I keep my kitchen walk in freezer set at a very cold level , it runs about 15 to 20 below during operating hours and its 30 below when I come in at 5 AM . Proper temp and food rotation are the keys to success with any food item stored in cold storage . First in and first out . 
Your friend in food , Douglas.....................................


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks guys! This is really helpful.
I don't want to even think about what temp my freezer actually goes to.  Liquids get hard; that's about all I know.


----------

